# Gourami in a community enviornment?



## kgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All!

I appologize for my ignorance, and I am sorry if this type of thread is not fit for this forum.

I recently purchased a 30 gallon tank, and I am already aware of cycling the tank, etc.. to setup the right environment for new fish. I've been having quite a tough time deciding of what type of fish to use in this tank. I've been researching quite a few fish and have asked around at local pet stores as well (although this has proved to give me conflicting information).

Right now I am looking at the following species:
- Zebra Danios (long fin)
- Cories
- Yoyo Loach

I would also like to add possibly a (blue) gourami OR a dwarf gourami, although I'd prefer adding a blue gourami. Would I have to worry about the gourami "attacking" or harassing the other fish that I plan to add?

As well, does anyone have any suggestions of other fish that would fit in well?

EDIT: I've also seen the harlequin rasboras, and they look nice as well, but I'm still researching them too as I have just come across them as a possible addition. Also, do you think I could get away with a male Betta? The thing that I would worry about would be the danios nipping at it.

Thanks!


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as I know, Gouramis and Rasboras are fine with your other selections.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Usually they do fine if in a large enough tank. Have you thought about a kissing gourami?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

As you can see in my signature I have a 50g tank with a bunch of harlequin rasboras and 2 male dwarf coral blue gourami's as well as a heap of tetras and a few female bettas and I've never had a problem with my gourami's attacking any fish. They occasionally chase each other around, I'm guessing it's a territorial/dominance thing, but they've never actually hurt each other or any of my other fish. Personally I love Harlequin Rasboras especially when they are mature and full size, they really are a treat to look at. I don't see there being any reason you couldn't keep a male betta in with you fish choices.. just make sure not to add anything with a flowing tail such as guppies as the betta will attack it. 

Good Luck


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i would put any gourami as a big no no because ive only heard bad thing about them i think a betta instead would be good


----------



## kgh (Jun 25, 2007)

oliesminis said:


> i would put any gourami as a big no no because ive only heard bad thing about them i think a betta instead would be good


Would you please elaborate about the kind of bad things you've heard about them? And thank you for everyone's suggestions so far! They've been very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Blue gouramis get about 4-5 inches, sometimes up to 6 (although I personally haven't seen one quite that large), so if your tank is less than 3ft long, I'd reconsider and get a single Dwarf gourami or trio of Dwarves (1m/2f) or Honey gouramis instead. Blue gouramis can be aggressive and I've heard of instances in which they were very aggressive to other fish, but I have one that is about 5 inches and she doesn't bother anyone. Actually my Angelfish picks on her. IMO they especially don't have problems with small fish and only tend to have problems with larger fish (like Angels, Rams, other gouramis), but there is always an exception.

I suggest going with either Dwarf gouramis or Honey gouramis (very peaceful fish) if you can find them.

Make sure you have 6+ Danios, I'd shoot for about 8 if you can. Then you could add a school of 6-8 rasboras and the gouramis. Honey and Dwarf gouramis get around 2-2.5".

I'd skip the Yoyo loaches if you haven't already purchased them as they are too active for a 30g IMO. I'd go with a 4ft tank minimum for these guys, as they use up the whole length of a tank and are very hyper.

Go with a big group of cories for the tank (8+) and they will be extremely happy.  Also, I would not keep a male Betta with Danios. Danios can be nippy and I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't disagree with anything written in the above post. Kristin pretty much hit the nail on the head. I've experienced Gouramis being pretty ferocious little tankmates, but it was usually toward larger fish, as Kristin mentioned. With smaller and much faster fish like the Rasboras and Danios you should be just fine.


----------



## kgh (Jun 25, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I suggest going with either Dwarf gouramis or Honey gouramis (very peaceful fish) if you can find them.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to keep my eye out for these.


JustOneMore20 said:


> I'd skip the Yoyo loaches if you haven't already purchased them as they are too active for a 30g IMO. I'd go with a 4ft tank minimum for these guys, as they use up the whole length of a tank and are very hyper.


I hadn't heard this about these, so thanks for this advice as well.


JustOneMore20 said:


> Also, I would not keep a male Betta with Danios. Danios can be nippy and I wouldn't chance it.


Same thoughts here.


----------



## BlakeDgreat (Jun 25, 2007)

From what I've been reading a kuhli loach mite fit your tank better than the yoyo.


----------



## kgh (Jun 25, 2007)

BlakeDgreat said:


> ...a kuhli loach...


Can anyone confirm if this loach and the cories would be able to get along all right, knowing that the loaches are bottom dwellers as well as the cories.


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm.. someone suggested Kissing Gourami. I have two Kissing Gourami and one Paradise Gourami. The kissing Gourami get extremely big, but they're cute but still they try to "suck" or "kiss" the other fish. Their "kissing" is not a good sign, it means they are mad and trying to hurt whoever they are "kissing".

I suggest Paradise Gourami. They are extremely peaceful and wouldn't hurt a fly. And by far the prettiest Gourami ever!
These are its full colors:








Mine used to be like this, but ammonia got in the tank and it looks ghastly and pale ever since.

However, I'm starting to hear bad things about them. If you get them in groups they get mean, which is why I keep one and he doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok gouramis

i had 2 dwarf one which one ripped the other appart i am now having to look at a individual tank as he is so agressive i mean he ate a guppy

also my mate bought one it didnt eat and died. he tested his water and it was fine so he thought it was mabe stress so he got another and it now chases anything that goes into his half of a tank


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

oliesminis said:


> ok gouramis
> 
> i had 2 dwarf one which one ripped the other appart i am now having to look at a individual tank as he is so agressive i mean he ate a guppy


They were most likely both males which is generally not a good idea to keep 2 together. In large groups (in bigger tanks) males can usually live together in peace, but I wouldn't try it in smaller tanks. Keeping 2 females to a male if you can find them (Dwarf gouramis) usually works though. Honey gouramis are very peaceful. I have never kept them, but I have never heard of them being aggressive either. Again though, there is always an exception.

Fish differ greatly just like we do. One fish of a certain type can be the most peaceful fish you've ever kept and then you get another of the same kind and it kills everything.....its just the way it is unfortunately. 

If you want loaches, the Kuhlis will be fine with the Cories. They only get about 4 inches, but they hide alot of the time, so don't count on seeing them too terribly much. I'd go with a group of 4-6 and hopefully they will be happy in the tank and come out more often.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Actually, paradise gouramis are not a very good community fish. As they age, certain individuals get aggressive and will attack pretty much anything that's not over-towering them in size. Seen this a few times already 

Blue gouramis, etc. while max size is usually stated at 4 inches, get larger. I used to have one that reached about 6 inches or so, and even picked on a black bullhead bigger than it.

Like said, dwarves and honey gouramis are the only two that are "truly" a community fish. Most others either slightly nip at others, or get extremely aggressive as they age.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

From what I've seen, my blue goruami's are very peaceful. They usually stick around the top, and there the only fish who stays up there. I keep them with barbs, a pleco, and a kuhli loach. I have heard of them getting a little mean but never seen it.


----------

